# Mouth sores, no worries...



## Puff&Pass (8/4/15)

After my 1st week of vaping I noticed some mouth sores, at 1st thought PG must be bad for ya (lmao, yea hilarious I know) then I got a suggestion that it might be our local ching chong liquids(Chinese). Spoke to a mate of mine today who has quit smoking cold turkey, he had the same problem when he left the stinkies. Doc told him that it is very common when quitting cigs as your immune system takes a heavy blow. So mates, conclusion? The Chinese is not out to get us, nor is PG a Illuminati plan to take us out......Vape on!!! Mouth sores is a reminder of the chemical dosing you have left behind when throwing that 20pack out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogerm1308 (30/5/15)

@Puff&Pass

I had the same issue with mouth ulcers after quitting analogues two years back. Although I kicked the habit., it was the recurring sores that finally pushed me over the edge into relapse. 

I'm vaping for two weeks and haven't had a single stinkie. My only worry is that the pesky sores will return. Up to now they have not, and I pray it stays this way....time will tell. Anyone else have problems with mouth ulcers?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nemo (30/5/15)

Same here about 1 week after dumping the cancer sticks my pallet was so full of sores. I also had the same thoughts as the op. Luckily they have stayed away


----------



## acorn (30/5/15)

Hi there,

Went through the same, talked to my GP, he prescribed Vavirex (Anti viral agent @2pd), and further also taking multi vitamins to boost the immune system, remember your body is going through a change going of the stinkies (25 years for me). Also word of advice, drink water as regularly as you can between vaping ( a sip here and there) as the PG molecules bound with water which leads to dehydration which can also leads to mouth sores.

This will improve as your body adapt to the Greater Good of not smoking, so keep it up avoiding those stinkies


----------



## Puff&Pass (31/5/15)

I def do not think it is Vaping related...my bud is a chain vaper and has not had a single sore...but he does smoke the occasional stinky when doin gigs, so I think because he isn't off cigs he doesn't get em.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/5/15)

they should go away, PG is anti-bacterial, so if anything it should help. Your body will go nuts for a while (expect an epic flu, pimples, stuff like that) but after 3-6 months you should be good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

